# Meet my precious Amy



## houseplant (May 29, 2012)

I hope these photo works...

She is our strange and odd little one who we love dearly. The sleepy photo was taken last week just after we had returned from the vets.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww shes a pretty little lady, how old is she ._


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's lovely. Why do you say she's strange?


----------



## houseplant (May 29, 2012)

Hi

She is almost 3 now.

 i say she is strange as she's like no cat i've ever owned before, talks all day, goes on crazy mad runs around our house, and is more like a dog sometimes than a cat.

We just love her crazy ways, she definitely rules the roost though


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

A very pretty kitty!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i had to look twice at the photos of your lovely amy as she looks so like my pixie who i rescued with her son freddie last year from a not so nice family around the corner to me.
my pixie is very gentle and has the shortest legs i have every seen

here is pixie


----------



## sgdogtown (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow pretty pretty! )


----------



## houseplant (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Jenny Armour - Pixie is beautiful, I LOVE those markings


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Amy is gorgeous.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

She looks a lot like one of my cats who unfortunately lives up to the fact that tortoiseshells are moody, stuck up and aloof. Shes 15 now and grumpier than ever, every time I go visit I am wary of getting my face ripped off


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

some lovely torties. We've have had two over the years and they were both sweeties. Lily our neighbours tortie though is something else a real grumpy madam!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

houseplant said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Jenny Armour - Pixie is beautiful, I LOVE those markings


thank you houseplant, considering what her original life was like, she is so placid and a real sweetheart


----------

